# probleme dvd et mac os 9.0.4



## Samigina (8 Juin 2000)

j'avaus deja fait remarquer il y a un mois ou deux une erreur avec la mise a jour 9.0.4. En effet on ne peut lancer le "lecteur dvd apple" sur son mac si on ne fait la mise a jour 2.2 reservee aux possesseurs de G4 et de iMacs DV... Jacksim m'avait proposé plein d'idées mais aucune ne marchant j'abandonnais...seulement voila je viens de recupérer sur hotline "DVD Player 2.2 [regionfree]" et depuis mon lecteur se lance presque normalement...en effet si l'application réussit a se lancer, lorsque je met le dvd en lecture, le controleur reste en mode loading et reste figé en écran noir...impossible de voir la vidéo... je pense que le probleme reside dans les extension video ATI...si quelqu'u pouvait m'aider merci d'avance


----------



## bateman (9 Juin 2000)

c'est marrant, moi c'est un peu l'inverse qui se passe.
imac dv sous 9,04. tout marche nickel. je cherche un patch pour pouvoir voir le premier alien en zone1. Et continuer à changer à linfini de zone.
je trouve "DVD Player 2.2 [regionfree]".

mais ça marche plus.
Il a fallu que je me réinstalle un système, qui au départ ne me trouvait plus le lecteur de dvd (sueurs froides..), car il ne minstallait pas le lecteur dvd dapple.
Jai du bidouiller, le récupérer sur un cd de 8.6, et ça remarche, il lit les zone 2..

Donc, je ne sais pas comment faire. Des gens lont déjà fait sur un MATSHITA SR-8184 ?..
Le risque est-it réel de griller le lecteur ? Nous avons à faire à un problème uniquement software ou hardware ?

voilà.
merci.


----------



## JackSim (9 Juin 2000)

Le player [regionfree] n'est pas vraiment zone free, en fait il n'affiche pas le dialogue de confirmation de changement de zone mais les changements sont tout de même comptabilisés.

En tous cas avec les iMac DV (MATSHITA SR-8184), la limitation est dans le firmare du lecteur, donc très difficile à contourner.

Mais une version zonefree du firmware est parait-il en beta-test, elle sera disponible sur cette page quand elle sera terminée.



------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## Samigina (9 Juin 2000)

Bon les gars apres votre reponse j'ai essayer de lire un dvd zone 1 et lui passait...donc il faudrait que je dézonne ce "region free"!!! si quelqu'un sait faire ca je suis tout ouie...merci a+


----------



## bateman (9 Juin 2000)

merci JackSim.
t'es pote avec les gars de chez pommea pour savoir tout ça?  ;-)


----------



## JackSim (9 Juin 2000)

Je connais certaines personnes chez PommeA, oui, et j'y ai acheté mon PowerBook. Mais ce n'est pas d'eux que j'ai obenu ces infos, je les ai rassemblées moi-même ;-)

J'ai aussi un iMac DV, et j'aime bien le cinéma, alors le sujet m'intéresse...


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------

